# STEEL BOILER



## doubleboost (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi
Finally got my boiler welded today 
I put a air pressure test on it there is one pin prick leak i will re weld this then hydraulic test it to 250 psi 
The working pressure will be 100 psi













John


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be building one very much like that rather soon.Yours looks real good..Where you going to get glass tube water level guage?..


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jul 25, 2008)

LOVE the boiler, but a few questions. 

What amount of steam do you think it will produce? What do you intend to use it for? What are the specs? How big is it?

How much did it cost?


----------



## doubleboost (Jul 25, 2008)

The boiler is 22 inches high 10 inch diameter it has 19 1 inch fire tubes 
Its intended use is to power my marine steam engine 
The boiler is way to small to use on a boat but will run it nicely for display purposes
The boiler has been built just for this, a bigger one is planned ,up to now it has only cost me time and power to weld it up,
I have been looking on the net to find some 1/2 inch gauge glass the fittings i can make myself.
I intend to use solid fuel 
John


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 26, 2008)

doubleboost 
  I am working towards building boiler for my vertical marine steam engine to power boat that I will yet have to build..Presently on my build sheet is making patterns to cast bronze parts for a hand operated make-up pump like is being sold by Pearl Engine...I'll cast some extras if you interested we might work a trade of some kind.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job!!! I plan on building a boiler to run my models with. I haven't decided which type yet though?

Thanks for sharing, Wes


----------



## doubleboost (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi
I spent a relaxing afternoon yesterday making a wash out plug for the boiler
It was a good opportunity to practice some screw cutting 1 1/2 inch BSP 
a nice meaty thread.
As my lathe has no gearbox i set up a compound gear train to cut 11 TPI
The job went well no broken tools ,when i got near finished size i removed the chuck from the lathe to test fit the plug.
It would start but was tight i checked the thread pitch to my horror it was wrong ,i checked the change wheels all seemed good .I had previously screw cut the thread in the boss the plug was to fit
I looked again at the gear chart the last gear was 24 tooth a small black mark had changed the 21 in to a 24 on the chart .at least i found the problem ,
Now to start again


----------

